# Chicken quarters vs. chicken backs??



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

I went to the store today and got lots of yummy (nasty) meat for the dogs! I had to order chicken backs but was able to buy chicken quarters. Would it be ok if I started with the quarters instead of backs for the first week or should I wait for the backs to come in on Tuesday?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I started with quarters and my dogs did great! Backs are just nice because they're cheap, smallerish, and full of bone so they usually do better for new raw-fed dogs. However, if your pups will eat leg quarters, I say go for it! For me, leg quarters are the perfect portion size (right around a pound), cheap, and easy to find.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I started with quarters and my dogs did great! Backs are just nice because they're cheap, smallerish, and full of bone so they usually do better for new raw-fed dogs. However, if your pups will eat leg quarters, I say go for it! For me, leg quarters are the perfect portion size (right around a pound), cheap, and easy to find.


Just wondering....do you feed your dogs 1 leg quarter since they are 1 LBish? Do you give them anything else with it? I'm new at all this ....I'm just curious what most people do.


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

My puppy gets about 1.25 lbs of meat a day, but since shes a pup she needs to be fed 3 meals a day or else she gets the pukes! So when I feed quarters I cut them in half (leg/thigh) and feed one piece for breakfast, 1 for dinner, and maybe half a back for lunch. 

Shes also eating pork and goose on a daily basis now, so it varies by day. 

But you can cut the quarters if your dog is smaller!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never even seen chicken backs in any of the stores I frequent but a lot of chicken quarters, especially the really deeply discounted ones, include a 1/2 back per quarter. You might look at the quarters you can buy to see if they include backs. If so, you should be able to find them for 49 to 69 cents a pound in minimal (grocery store) quantities.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

lovinmylabs said:


> Just wondering....do you feed your dogs 1 leg quarter since they are 1 LBish? Do you give them anything else with it? I'm new at all this ....I'm just curious what most people do.


Yep they get one leg quarter per day. Or one pound of some other type of meat per day, give or take a few ounces. And yep, that's all they'll get. Well, sometimes I'll give them a glucosamine tablet or a pump of salmon oil as well.

That is, of course, on the days that they aren't also getting organ meat or beef heart with their meal. Of course on those days they get those extras with their pound of meat/bone.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've always done quarters because they are readily avaliable to me, and I have not been able to find someone to order in bulk for me. (Since the freezer is currently PACKED I haven't been looking though) 
I've never had an issue with the quarters, they have less bone than backs, and I had to take the skin off for my Boxer puppy at first, but my Corgi did wonderful, skin and all. 
The amount you feed is based off of the ideal adult body weight of your dog. My Corgi is 20lbs, and eats 1/2 lb per day split into two meals. My Boxer is a puppy but we expect her to be about 60 lbs, and she currently eats about a pound and a half, split into three or four meals because shes still a puppy, eating an adult amount of food per day. 


I buy the quarters at wal mart in 10lb bags for about $6.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If I were you I would alternate chicken backs with the quarters, either do one or the every other meal, or every other day depending on how much you feed. Alternating the two would be the best proportion of skeletal muscle meat with bone in the beginning for the ease of switching.

How are your dogs doing with the switch so far?


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for your advice Natalie! I have not switched over to raw yet just because I still have some Natures Variety kibble left that I need to finish up. 
Im still so afraid to switch over to be honest. I did go out and get some chicken quarters, pork neck, chicken neck and some chicken liver. I also ordered a case of chicken backs from the butcher. Those will be in tomorrow (Tues) I split it all up into 1 LB servings. So, I guess Im ready as soon as this kibble is gone. I will take your advice and rotate between the quarters and the backs. 
Thanks for all your help!! This board is great....Im glad I found it!!:smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

lovinmylabs said:


> I guess Im ready as soon as this kibble is gone.


Take it and donate it to a local shelter. They probably have a great need for it :wink: No reason to delay the switch :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

lovinmylabs said:


> Im still so afraid to switch over to be honest.


This is the perfect place to voice your concerns. We have all been through the switch and can help you through every step of the way. Most newbies to raw are concerned about their dogs eating bones. This is really nothing to worry about, as long as they are raw. Don't ever hesitate to post up your concerns or questions on here, we have all asked them in the past :wink:

And I would just do what Jon said and donate the rest of the kibble you have and start right away :biggrin:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Take it and donate it to a local shelter. They probably have a great need for it :wink: No reason to delay the switch :biggrin:


Good idea but I still am so afraid! I'm such a whimp!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't be afraid, be excited! :biggrin: See? I'm excited for you!

How about, instead of building up all this anticipation for it, tomorrow, instead of their usual breakfast, give your dog(s?) some raw chicken instead and see how they react to it. That way, you'll see that it's not such a big deal after all and then the anticipation will be broken :smile:

That doesn't mean you have to switch them right then and there (though you might want to, like my mom did), but at least it will put your mind at ease a bit.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

I think my biggest fear is them eating the bones. I dont take my dogs to the vet unless I have an emergency! I get them their puppy shots and that is it. I dont even do heartworn preventative after finding out the only why the dogs get heartworm is through an infected mosquito. I also can't believe that 1 chicken eg that equals a pound is enough. Just so many questions. Bottom line I want what is best for the dogs! They have just been turning their nose up to the kibble Ive been feeding them all along. I'm not sure why!


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Don't be afraid, be excited! :biggrin: See? I'm excited for you!
> 
> How about, instead of building up all this anticipation for it, tomorrow, instead of their usual breakfast, give your dog(s?) some raw chicken instead and see how they react to it. That way, you'll see that it's not such a big deal after all and then the anticipation will be broken :smile:
> 
> That doesn't mean you have to switch them right then and there (though you might want to, like my mom did), but at least it will put your mind at ease a bit.


Your funny! I have to work tomorrow. I want to start on a day where I'm home to watch them after they eat....Am I crazy?

I'm also taking in a foster dog this weekend so I'l have to switch him over too!

Where and how do most of you feed your dogs this raw meat? I have visions of them taking the meat out of their bowls and running into the living room to lay down and eat it on the rug Its too cold up here in Massachusetts for them to eat outside.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs eat outside just fine but lately I've been too lazy so I've just been letting them eat in the kitchen and they know not to leave it and lick the floor clean afterwards so I don't have to mop :biggrin:

How much do your labs weigh?


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

Oakley eats on a towel on the kitchen floor. I have taught her to stay on the towel and shes very good about it for the most part. Once in awhile she trys to sneak a bone into the livingroom to watch tv while she finishes. One look and a grumble and she slithers back to her towel! lol


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

All my dogs get fed outside. They're outside/farm dogs though. They have a basement to go to if they want to. It never gets below 40 down there. 
lovinmylabs, don't be "skeert." :smile: I started raw about 3 months ago. My dogs have never been so happy.


----------

